

S&P, US set for a dogfight - bmcfeeley
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324445904578285802822704578.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
ltcoleman
Is anybody else annoyed by needing an account to read these wall street
journal articles? Nothing against the submitter, I just refuse to sign up to
read something.

